# Spring Litter.



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I was able to finally find a rental spreader. Sooo tired of lining people up to spread it and hearing " I'll be there day after tomorrow." The trouble is they never said what day they were talking about. My supplier brought in some "hot stuff", pretty sure it was dead bird compost it tested 104-81-78 so most pastures received half a ton the crabgrass hay ground a ton and a half. I was surprised how smoothly it went for a first timer. It was pretty cold Friday morning around 30 and since I decided to use old green for the first time since last fall bout froze to death, guess it's what I get for just having a loader for the cab tractor, and I sure didn't want to unhook, load up, and hook back up. Today we got about 8 tenths of a inch of rain on top of it


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is a fine looking spreader TJ. I would love to have one myself, or better yet, find a rental unit like you did.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I found it in the last place I would of thought to look Mike, the NRCS office in the next county. It was a very reasonable rate too, $100.00 security deposit and $2.50 a ton to use it. Now instead of doing 2-3 tons in the spring I'm going to split it between spring and fall. From my observation the litter runs out of gas around the first of Sept., so now when (and if) fall rains are forecast some will get spread at the end of Sept or first part of Oct. to give the cool seasons a boost. Just my thoughts.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice! There is no better manure then chicken litter.

I spread some lime last year, but I am so cheap that I did not want to spend the $100 for the spreader rental, but the lime salesman convinced me otherwise. I was sure glad he did. I spread 30 ton in two days!! They were LONGGGGGGGGGG days, and my little L2500 was over-worked, but managed.

I was not as fortunate as you though. I did not dare use my dozer for fear I would blow the PTO shaft on the unit, so I had to hook and unhook every load so I could load the lime with my tractor. It was a time-suck, but I managed.


----------



## orghay5why (Apr 22, 2019)

Any comments/concerns on spreading litter in the spring (timing, conditions, etc.)? We are new transitioning organic hay farm. Hay fields into 2nd summer of production. Last summer was rough for various reasons. I'm having trouble getting the litter delivered to the farm, wanting about 2/ton per acre for 50 acres of orchard grass/clover hay - primarily needing K at some point this summer and maybe some N in areas where the clover isn't very good and some of the Ca, S, and B. Anyway, here in KY there's been enough warm days this spring that the hay looks pretty good and may not need the litter before the 1st cutting anyway. So even if I can get the litter delivered soon, may need to wait till after 1st cutting anyway? Thanks for any help, Keith


----------

